# MKV R32 brake carriers on GLI MKV.



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi. Does anybody knows if the MKV R32 carriers will fit MKV GLI? 

I want to use bigger rotors (345mm instead of 312mm) to upgrade my brakes. But I don't want to buy calipers, instead just keep mine and just upgrade the carriers. 

Any info will be appreciate. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

try searching in the mk5 forum


----------



## xht20 (Oct 25, 2009)

It won't work. You will need to get the calipers too


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

ok, THANKS for the info. I might wait then, i dont want to spend to much right now. 

maybe some hawk pads , fluid flush and slotted rotors.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

ZuluB602 said:


> ok, THANKS for the info. I might wait then, i dont want to spend to much right now.
> 
> maybe some hawk pads , fluid flush and slotted rotors.


 Racing Brake recently released MK5 Caliper and carrier adapter for use with OEM MK5 R32 Rotors and at a pretty decent price might i add. theyre 4 pot calipers. Research "nkgneto" or [email protected] they both sell them and can give you more information.


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok sounds good. I'll check that.


----------

